# Kindle Screensaver (Ferrari album) modified



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is a new screensaver for your Kindle. These are the highest quality images, black & white and 600x800 resolution. 
If you want screen savers for the DX I can make them in a larger size for you. 
please download and comment for me. I will be making more as I come up with ideas.

***Sorry, I forgot to mention there are 20 screens on this screensaver. these are just 4 sample screens.***














































Ferrari Albumb here: http://www.colbyjack.com/kindle/screensaver/albums/ferrari01.zip

if you don't have the kindle hack and screensaver hack get them here: http://www.colbyjack.com/kindle/screensaver/kindlescreensaverhack.zip

here is the link for the website that explains how to install the hack: http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles#Which_Kindle_Do_You_Have

If you can't get the hack to work send me a message and i will help you.

Thanks for looking,
-3bayjunkie-


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

can i get some feedback please? I plan on doing more so i need to know what to improve on. I realize gradients don't transfer well to the kindle so i learned that already, but I think most of these pics look pretty good.


----------

